# My c4s



## Joenok (Nov 11, 2007)

hey! i´m new to the forum, hope i can do this right








I live in Norway, and I am on my second C4 quattro.. I did own a a4tq, but I just think the C4 Audis are as good as it gets... 
A lot of nice cars here on the forum! 
here goes:
my current car/muse.. 97 S6TQ
















































My previous S4 TQ


----------



## Joenok (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry... I was trying to post this in the picture tread, not make a new topic... i need to practice this forum stuff....Hope it´s ok!


----------



## Costly_Obsessions (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: (Joenok)*

I'm jealous...I wish we got the s4 avant over here. What front bumper is that?


----------



## Joenok (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks! I love these cars. Stock bumpers on both. -The "spoiler" on the trunklid is Rieger, other than that both of these are stock exept from ride height.
you don´t have the avant´s over there? too bad.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joenok)*

Nice peace of machinery. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really miss my S4 C4... Too much expenses for a student to bear though. I'm hoping a friend will sell me his 100 2.5 TDI or his other car A6 2.5 TDI, then I'd be satisfied.







C4 rox!


----------



## Joenok (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks. Hope you get that 2,5. Cool car with the powerful diesel as well!


----------



## PaulMuadib (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi,
I have an avant just like yours.
Is it possible for you to give the color code of you car?
Thanks


----------



## Joenok (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi PaulMuadib!
I don´t have the code for you just now, but it´s called Raguza met. It´s darker than the other "dark green". 
Can find the code for you if this did´nt help


----------



## PaulMuadib (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Joenok)*

Hi,
It's still the original color of the car? I would really like to get the code of that color if you won't mind








Regards,
Daniel Teixeira


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

sweet car man! looks great without the roof rails http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joenok (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks! it´s a little "lower" without the rails! I´m doing some additional lowering when the spring comes. Gonna be sweet!


----------

